# A question on turning clear bottles amethyst



## dirtflicker (Jul 4, 2006)

This topic may or may not have come up in past threads on this forum...however I was wondering how these people that sell those deeeeeeep amethyst bottles on ebay get them that purple? I have left bottles in the sun for six months only to find that they are just barely turning? I know that they irradiate (gama rays) them some how, but how? I would like to turn a few bottles like that so I may add some more colors to my display shelf. I understand it has something to do with the MANGENESE in the glass that makes the bottle turn. Any help on this topic would be appreciated.

 DF


----------



## bearswede (Jul 4, 2006)

This should give you a start, DF...

  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/searchpro.asp?phrase=irradiated&author=&forumid=ALL&topicreply=both&message=both&timeframe=%3E&timefilter=-365&language=single&top=300&criteria=AND&minRank=0&sortMethod=r&submitbutton=+OK+



  Ron


----------



## dirtflicker (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks Ron. There is a bunch of threads about radiation scammers. I am not looking to sell the bottles I turn amethyst...I just want a couple to display in my window...I am more in pursuit of the procedure that turns them that color. Thanks.

 DF


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 4, 2006)

Basically you build a box and mount a UV lamp in it, the same type used for sterilizing biological samples. You need to be careful since this light can injure your eyes. 
Depending on the manganese content of the glass it will turn purple in as few as a couple days. 
Some people frown on treating bottles in this manner. It is the same process exactly as being colored by the sun, the light density is just much higher, so I donâ€™t have a problem with it. There is no way you can tell a sun colored bottle from a bottle that has been UV irradiated by a person.  Some bottles will turn very dark and I donâ€™t particularly find those natural looking or appealing. Old bottles typically didnâ€™t get to lay in the sun the full 100 years of their lives so you donâ€™t see them that dark often. You can infer that very dark amethyst bottles were artificially irradiated since the bottles werenâ€™t likely to get that exposure over their lifetimes but you cant say it for certain. 

 UV irradiation should not be confused with neutron radiation used to turn bottles all sorts of weird colors (ie brown cokes). Anything involving a reactor is most definately not a natural effect.


----------



## bearswede (Jul 4, 2006)

> in pursuit of the procedure that turns them that color. Thanks.


 
  I know it takes a little digging (but I also know this is something you're GOOD at), but there is "how to" info buried in these previous posts, such as:  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_9133/mpage_1/key_irradiated/tm.htm


  Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 4, 2006)

If you read that set of posts you can see a lot of people confuse UV exposed bottles with bottles exposed to other forms of less natural radiation.
 The best way to learn for yourself is to experiment and see what happens. 
 You may want to look at something similar to this...
http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/nw012104/GEG15T8.htm
 not recommending that, just pointing you in the general direction.
 have fun.


----------



## dirtflicker (Jul 4, 2006)

Thank you very much fellas...I very much appreciate the information. Hey Ron....I guess I need to open my eyes a bit more [8|]....I didn't even see the information regarding the irradiation....I just want to take some common bottles and turn them a nice shade for my own amusement and display. Thanks again guys!

 DF


----------



## dirtflicker (Jul 4, 2006)

> You may want to look at something similar to this...
> http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/nw012104/GEG15T8.htm


 
 Another quick question....can I use one of those high-power UV blacklight for aquariums or does it have to be one of thos real expensive UV germicidal or curing lamps? Will a 75 watt blacklight work??? Thanks.

 DF


----------



## capsoda (Jul 4, 2006)

I think you have to use the ones call natural UV bulbs. Plant grow lights or like the tanning booth lights or sun lamps.

 Germicidal lights are wide spectrum and won't work. Aquarium bulbs and black lights are probably not strong enough. If you try a black light put it in an inclosed box  lined with aluminum foil. Let us know how it works out.

 Nuked bottles require a cooling off period of one to several years depending on the type and lenght of radiation. Thats why you see the coming out in batches every so often. If they are released to soon they will make you ill to the possible point of death.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 4, 2006)

> can I use one of those high-power UV blacklight for aquariums


 

 The things they call 'blacklights' are normally long wavelength lamps that are safe to look at used to make stuff fluoresce. I dont think they are short enough wavelength to turn a bottle purple given any amount of time. 
 The short wavelength UV light used in germacidal lamps and sun lamps has the energy needed to cause the reaction in the glass. It also has the energy to fry your eyes and skin so be careful. 

 hey Warren ...what's the estimated half-life of a brown hobbleskirt coke?[]


----------



## capsoda (Jul 4, 2006)

2.5 to 5 months per 5 rads absorbed. My guess would be 3 years min and 5 to be safe total at 10 years

 If exposed longer could be 10 years.

 I came across some Cats eye quarts while buying some stones for jewelry work that was over done and would make you tingle. It was over exposed in India and had a half life of 20 years. Gave it to the gov guys. Never liked cats eyes anyway.


----------



## dirtflicker (Jul 4, 2006)

OK guys.....there are a bunch of different types of these bulbs. Which one would be sufficient? I found this link and read up a little bit on them. If you could check it out and maybe guide me to the right option I would appreciate it.
http://www.americanairandwater.com/lamps.htm

 I may just go to a tanning salon and use a tanning bed to zap em...I know that will work. Just want a few nice purple ones for my shelf.

 DF


----------



## capsoda (Jul 4, 2006)

The bulbs for tanning are going to be the best. UV is what burns/tans your skin in an un filtered form. The others are filtered uv {different wave lengths}for other purposes.

 I used a sun lamp from the 1940s until the bulb burned out. Couldn't find another to fit it. The other bulbs mentioned may work over a longer period of time but a good sun lamp works over a two week period.


----------



## Willman669 (Jul 7, 2006)

now that just about all collectors know how to turn bottles purple, amythest colloured bottles value is going right down. eventually clear glass might be more valuable in some bottles.


----------



## Willman669 (Jul 7, 2006)

also i have heard about people turning clear bottles cobalt blue, does anyone know how they do that? I think they do it with some sort of acid but I'm not sure.


----------



## bigbadhonu (Apr 22, 2009)

Aloha,
 Does anyone know if when using a germicidal bulb to turn a bottle purple,does the bulbs power source neeed a ballast or can I go without one?
 Thank you


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 22, 2009)

Most UV bulbs I have seen need a ballast transformer.
 The one I have was designed for a furnace air duct sterilizer. It already had the bulb , socket, ballast, ect. 

 similar to this...
http://cgi.ebay.com/UV-Lamp-AC-Duct-Light-air-cleaner-ultraviolet-uvc_W0QQitemZ120396984853QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item120396984853&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## Just Dig it (Apr 22, 2009)

High Pressure Sodium..is the correct bulb to grow tomatoes with ..maybe its what your looking for


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 23, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Just Dig it
> 
> High Pressure Sodium..is the correct bulb to grow tomatoes with ..maybe its what your looking for


 Actually, Metal Halide is the correct bulb to GROW tomatoes with, High Pressure Sodium bulbs are the correct bulb to FLOWER tomatoes.  The blue spectrum of MH stimulates growth while the red imitates the waning light from the sun in the fall, and makes the plants try to produce seed when you cut that light back to 12-12.


----------

